# Blackfire AFPP Is amazing



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have just tried out Blackfire AFPP on my dark grey Lexus on advice from Polished Bliss & it is absolutely awesome stuff, gives a really nice glossy finsh that is extremely slick. I put it on my door handles & nearly couldn't open my door! (Slight exageration). No wonder it's always sold out. Anyway I am just wondering about the Midnight Sun Paste Wax, I know normal wax won't bond to AFPP due to the polymers but all i'm wondering is, is it actually worth getting the wax to top it? What difference would you see? I have used the Gloss enhancing polish then the AFPP & think the results are quality as you may have guessed but will I be equally impressed witht the wax too? Cheers for responses in advance.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes yes and yes. Wet diamond is amazing on it's own, as is midnight sun. Put 2 coats of each on and not only does it look awesome it really will last, trust me


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

So the wax will add to the durabilty more than the look of the finish? I have got a few mates who want me to do a full correction job on there cars which I am happy to do & was thinking should I get the Midnight Sun Paste Wax & do all the cars with Blackfire or go for the Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid wax as one of the cars is silver & not bother with the Midnight Sun?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/d...pernatural-hybrid-paste-sealant/prod_887.html


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

^I love this kit, I find it looks even better after a day or two, don't know why though


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The wax will effect the looks, as for durability I don't think it makes a difference. 2 coats of wet diamond will be as durable as the full system, real world, however it will improve the durability ofthe wax compared to the wax alone :thumb:


----------



## Peter K (Mar 20, 2009)

The wax gives extra protection without reducing the wetlook shine of the AFPP.
John at PB doubts the beading but believe me the beading and sheeting are very good.
It does seem to improve by the next day which I guess is to do with curing.
As mentioned above 2 coats of each.
Blackfire is the best kept secret on DW


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

No mate, its a good wax but i think it adds very little to an already great finish especially considering its £50.00. I use the whole range but i wish i had not bought the wax. Also once the wax has been added you cannot re-apply the afpp at a later date. The spray sealant is very good though and you can also use Eimann Fabrik.


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well i've just bitten the bullet & ordered the Wax, unfortunately before I read your comment Bero but it will get used on someones car, i'll give mine a good going over then do the few of my mates & post back with results. Got a black Z4 coupe, Black Audi A3, a red Porsche Caymen & a silver Octavia i've been asked to do so it'll keep me busy & show if it works on other colours not just black. Might have to invest in the Dodo Supernatural Hybrid too if Blackfire doesn't make the grade on red or silver.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Shame mate cos i feel you would of spent your money better on another bottle of AFPP and a bottle of spray sealant for the same price. Still a great wax mind. 
Ive just done mine a few weeks ago with GEP then 2 AFPP & 2 MS (In the showroom) :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tomo that wax is the bomb, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

You got any photo's? I don't know how much difference the GEP actually makes. I reckon AFPP is the best thing they do at the minute, I may change my mind when Midnight Sun turns up though. I can't believe only PB sell it though, it's so good. It's a proper little gem of a product but is it just me or does the label make it look crap? If I saw the bottle just sat on a shelf in say Halfords & I was looking to buy a certain product I would probably avoid BF as it looks cheap BUT I'd be missing out big time. Another good product i've found recently is Gtechniq P1, brilliant polish.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Still not sold on p1. But yes, afpp is something else


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

I will give it a go Stangalang, like I said i'll chuck some photo's on here after of the cars I use it on for opinion


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

mmmmmm. :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would use the GEP as its a cleaner and a glaze and adds a layer of wetness down for the AFPP.


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks awesome buddy, is that AFPP & Midnight Sun od AFPP on it's own? the reflection of the blue blob on the floor confused me for a second, I though it was a mark on the car.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Its GEP, AFPP & MS. Blue is the masking tape on the ground. 

Added another photo.


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm half way through cutting the Z4 coupe, i'm going to get it finished tomorrow or Tuesday I think so will do some photo's & smash them on here. Hope it turns out as well as the Mondeo.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

So do i mate cos its the best stuff ive ever used. 
The rest of the range is just as good. :thumb:


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

You used the BF tyre dressing? I'm using up some Turtlewax platinum crap i've found at the minute, smells really nice but doesn't last long. Am torn between BF & Swisswax Pneu


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tomo1978 said:


> You used the BF tyre dressing? I'm using up some Turtlewax platinum crap i've found at the minute, smells really nice but doesn't last long. Am torn between BF & Swisswax Pneu


The tyre gel is also the best ive used but it is more than twice the price of Megs gel which imo is also good but im not sure if its twice as good. Saying that i still use it. The interior cleaner and the protector are great as you can use them on everything and are magic on my leather interior as they are water based.


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmm! Decisions, desicions. I'm really tempted witht the Pneu but I really don't know why. Do you just have everything BF make then Bero?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

This audi recieved the BF AFPP treatment recently, the pic speaks for itself







the results are amazing.

Excuse the massive pic


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

Holy S**T that is amazing, is that 2 coats of AFPP? I sorted out my mates A3 the other day, a W reg one he'd left to sit broken for 2 years last week, wish i'd used AFPP now looking at that bad boy. Mind you that is a very smart A3.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Tomo1978 said:


> Holy S**T that is amazing, is that 2 coats of AFPP? I sorted out my mates A3 the other day, a W reg one he'd left to sit broken for 2 years last week, wish i'd used AFPP now looking at that bad boy. Mind you that is a very smart A3.


It's had two coats so far and will be getting another this week


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I might start using this instead of Powerlock, as their is a matching maintenance product..


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

It was thanks to a mate of mine I know about this Blackfire, he got some & I had a loan of it & was blown away by how slick it was. It's extremely easy to apply & remove & the finish if phenomenal. The only down side is the time you have to leave betwen coats. Jon at PB will be loving this as he's about the only UK stockist I think.


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's a before & after shot of that A3, it was a real mess but I wish I'd used AFPP on it instead of Blacklight.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Tomo1978 said:


> It was thanks to a mate of mine I know about this Blackfire, he got some & I had a loan of it & was blown away by how slick it was. It's extremely easy to apply & remove & the finish if phenomenal. The only down side is the time you have to leave betwen coats. Jon at PB will be loving this as he's about the only UK stockist I think.


There is no downside, another coat every six weeks is more than enough


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

I did mean the 4-8 hours between coats when you first put it on but a coat every 6 weeks would only take a few minutes to apply so I suppose looking at it your way your right.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tomo1978 said:


> Hmmm! Decisions, desicions. I'm really tempted witht the Pneu but I really don't know why. Do you just have everything BF make then Bero?


Yip. Bar the metal polish :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

RussZS said:


> I might start using this instead of Powerlock, as their is a matching maintenance product..


There is for Powerlock, Menzerna High Gloss Acrylic Shield.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tomo1978 said:


> It was thanks to a mate of mine I know about this Blackfire, he got some & I had a loan of it & was blown away by how slick it was. It's extremely easy to apply & remove & the finish if phenomenal. The only down side is the time you have to leave betwen coats. Jon at PB will be loving this as he's about the only UK stockist I think.


VERTAR also mate but i believe PB supply them.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tomo1978 said:


> I did mean the 4-8 hours between coats when you first put it on but a coat every 6 weeks would only take a few minutes to apply so I suppose looking at it your way your right.


8 hours a least mate but i always leave it overnight.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

use the da to put it on, i only use 2 ten pence size dots on a glazing pad to do a full car my goto lsp ,quick ,easy and looks great


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bero, the metal polishes kick ass, way better than britemax IMO


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dare say they do mate but apart from my exhaust i have no metal to polish to justify buying some. :thumb:


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

Is there any noticeable differencies between BF AFPP and Menzerna PL (ie. on white)? I am using Powerlock and i think it is fantastic sealant although i would really like to try BF.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Never used Powerlock but if i stop using BF it will be my next sealant.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are VERY similar, as is the Wolfgang one...

I'll do some digging and see just how similar they are


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Would i be right in saying that BF contains polymers where as PL does not. :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Tomo1978 said:


> Well i've just bitten the bullet & ordered the Wax, unfortunately before I read your comment Bero but it will get used on someones car, i'll give mine a good going over then do the few of my mates & post back with results. Got a black Z4 coupe, Black Audi A3, a red Porsche Caymen & a silver Octavia i've been asked to do so it'll keep me busy & show if it works on other colours not just black. Might have to invest in the Dodo Supernatural Hybrid too if Blackfire doesn't make the grade on red or silver.


Midnight Sun will add additional depth and wetness to the black and red cars. I wouldn't add it to the silver car as it'll lose a bit of sharpness but the extra depth will really help on the red and black. Stick with AFPP on its own for silver.

Midnight Sun doesn't sacrifice flake pop to the same extent as many waxes, being so polymer-laden so will look great on darker metallic colours.

Add a couple of coats of wax over a couple of coats of AFPP; it'll ensure nice even coverage and extended durability.


----------



## Tomo1978 (Nov 21, 2010)

Cheers John, I'm looking forward to giving it a try. I've just had an email from you this morning telling me the Midnight Sun has been sent to me. I just decided to go for it & get it bought. I'm just about to stick clan number 2 of AFPP onto the Z4 I've just done so I'll try getting some good photos but the weather isn't the greatest here today.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

AFPP will look good in all weathers! :thumb:

Remember your Show & Shine entry!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

RussZS said:


> They are VERY similar, as is the Wolfgang one...
> 
> I'll do some digging and see just how similar they are


And Sonus SFX-4 sealant


----------

